# Does water hardness affect breeding?



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

Does how hard your water is affect breeding behavior? Would soft or hard water be better for inducing RBP's to breed? Is this the same for other types of fish?

Also, could somebody point me toward an article or thread on exactly what hard water is? ...or tell me?

thanks in advance...


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm trying to find out as well.
Someone please reply regarding this.
Sorry to dig up an old thread.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i dont know how much it would affect breeding, but piranhas come from soft water environments, so in that case, it would be unnatural for them.

hard water is basically water that has a high mineral content, usually being calcium, it can also include carbonates, sulfates and bicarbonates. soft water has a low mineral content.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I thought peat/Blackwater extract made the water softer?
I think I'm wrong?


----------

